# weight predictions



## datacan

http://www.puppyweights.com/breeds....dec=0&units=kg&w_submit=Get+Adult+Size/Weight

Sam is 14 months (60.8736998 weeks) and today, at vet's office weighed 24.2KG or 53.3518674524 US pounds. 
Based on his weight at 26 weeks the puppy weight guess was not bad at all


----------



## mollys mum

Ooh, that's useful calculator.
Molly's prediction is about 22.5kg or 50lb. That used to be the weight of a sack of potatoes in the uk when I was a lass.

Hmm, better stop the habit of her joining us in bed in the morning whilst I still can :-\


----------



## threefsh

I tried putting in Riley's weight at 10 weeks and 12 weeks and both predictions were off. It said her adult weight would be around 35lbs... she's already 37lbs at 7.5 months!


----------



## newvizslamamma2012

I hope its wrong cuz ellie will only be 25# 48% under weight :-\


----------



## finch

It is right on for Finch... I recall she was 15lbs when we brought her home at 9 weeks and it predicts 46lbs. I don't know her weight today but a couple months ago it was 42lbs, She turns 1 year on Friday.


----------



## adrino

Didn't work for me. Elza is 23 weeks old now and she's about 15 kg. for her adult size the calculator said 18.9!!!
Is her current weight for her age ok? What you guys think? ☺


----------



## Ozkar

I can't remember what weights Astro was as he grew up. I wish I knew, as it would be interesting to see what that chart predicted.

He's 13 months old right now and here's a weight prediction............. I predict he will top 40kgs! 

A week ago when he had his annual vacc's, he was 36kgs. He's getting too big to have him laying on you. Last night he decided he wanted some love and lay down on top of me while I was stretched out on the couch. I thought he was going to crush me...


----------



## Suliko

Hmmmmm... my little Pacsirta was 22lbs (10kg) @ 13 weeks. According to this, she will be 45lbs (20.5 kgs) as an adult which is 7% below the average. Interesting... Sophie is 40lbs now. I think the little one will definitely be taller than Sophie, probably more leggy, and I hope she will hide some of her ribs in those 45 pounds!


----------



## hotmischief

Boris is 16wks old now and weighs 13Kg - so he is going to weight 3% under the average 21.3Kg. I have no idea how large or small he is likely to be as this is my first V. He is 20" to the shoulder already and very leggy - it's like watch a lamb gambling along.

Does anybody else have one of a similar age that we can compare?


----------



## kristen

hotmischief said:


> Boris is 16wks old now and weighs 13Kg - so he is going to weight 3% under the average 21.3Kg. I have no idea how large or small he is likely to be as this is my first V. He is 20" to the shoulder already and very leggy - it's like watch a lamb gambling along.
> 
> Does anybody else have one of a similar age that we can compare?


That's exactly what Odin weighed at 4 months, and he is now a *very* big boy at 8 months. Last time we weighed him a couple weeks ago he was 55lbs, but hes sprouted in the last few weeks and he's 25" tall now, and I am guessing around 60lbs. I punched in all his puppy weights into the calculator and they all said he would be under average. 
Well...he's definitely not, and he's not done growing yet!


----------



## SkyyMax

Max was 31 lb. at 16 weeks ( a little over 14 kg). According to calculator he will be 50lb.
I am pretty sure he will get to 50lb before he is 6 month old!


----------



## RubyRoo

It is right on with Ruby. She was 34 lbs at 6 months and it predicts 41.5 lbs. She is 17 months and almost 42 lbs.


----------



## hotmischief

That's really interesting Kristen and skyymax - I was hopping he might be on the smaller side. But then when you have a hug Gt Dane (75Kg) I guess anything will appear smaller. Whilst I was walking the boys the other day I met a gentleman who judges Vs and he said he had a lot of bone - so hope he will be quite a sturdy chap. Have to wait and see.


----------



## T-bear

Not sure the accuracy of this. My pup is 9 weeks tomorrow at 8.6 lbs last night. The predictor indicated 22 lbs full grown.


----------

